# When you play games, what do you exactly look for?



## Korex (Jan 9, 2010)

Good Storyline

(Edit Poll: What do you expect for?)


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Damn, both one and two are must haves, but I require that the game have a very good replayability factor too.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 9, 2010)

Wrong poll. should be many checkable boxes, not one answer only. 

I'd rather vote for the second. For example in races and other sports the storyline isn't that important. practically I'm playing games to have some fun and waste enormous amounts of spare time I have won these holidays. It's eleven more days till school. Wish I could work somewhere.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 9, 2010)

Generally oldschool flavor.
Must be able to kill shit.
Must have tolerable music.
Decent or harder difficulty.
Fun and easy to execute your actions in the game. (in other words, I don't like awkward or frustrating control schemes)
No textbooks' worth of words, or movie length's worth of cutscenes. I want to PLAY a GAME, not read a book or watch a movie.
Platforming (like Mario) and exploration (like Metroid) games get extra points.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Personally Super smash bros. melee and brawl cover the best of the best.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 9, 2010)

With a few exceptions (Prototype, for example) I generally play games for the story. It makes me feel a little less bad about myself for devoting so much time to gaming rather than books than playing for the action or (god forbid!) the multiplayer experience would.


----------



## YokoWolf (Jan 9, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Personally Super smash bros. melee and brawl cover the best of the best.


 This with the exception of Brawl. Sorry, doesn't make awesomness on my list. Other than that I would go with the repeatable factor. Mostly though, I like my RPGs.


----------



## Clutch (Jan 9, 2010)

I need a Game im interested in. I always need acting to play anything..


----------



## Morumotto (Jan 9, 2010)

Replayability is important to me. 

If I'm going to be paying over $60 for a game, it better damn well be fun to go through more than once.

EDIT: Also gore gets bonus points from me. x3


----------



## serbian (Jan 9, 2010)

I look for high quality story. I don't care if it is a gameboy game, if there is a story I like, I'm playin' it!


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 9, 2010)

I look for games that do no contain escort missions, a insultingly scarce save system they try to make you believe makes it hardcore and a BS nostalgic affinity for making games extremely difficult. Make it difficult if its a point scoring game, don't beat me down with unbalanced forces while I'm playing games to feel powerful in a world that already has me beaten down, I'm not looking to be punished.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 9, 2010)

1) Being fun
2) Last longer than 10 minutes
3)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 9, 2010)

1. Good controls. Even if it has a good story, if it has shitty controls, no thanks.
2. Excellent plot twists that make you want to fall out of your chair. (Jak 3 did that for me)
3. Bonuses that make the game replayable (Godfather: Blackhand Edition has enough that make me want to play again and again til I get 100%. Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem on the other hand...played through to get all three variations, got a two minute "bonus" ending, and took the game and traded in and never touched it again)


----------



## Lindu (Jan 9, 2010)

1) Super controls!

I LOVE it when you don't have to wait for your character to execute what you're asking to him. I like "taking place of him".

2) Difficulty!

Gradius, I wanna be the guy, I wanna save the kids, Doom on Nightmare difficulty only with shotgun ...

What's better than having hours on a game to think how to get pass that moment you always get killed?
I, for now, don't have one of a challenge anymore. I tend to be hardcore gamer. I'm playing some new mods for super mario world but well... With all the "save states", it kills a bit everything.

3) Plots

It has to be short. To ME, Doom was the perfect thing. Heretic even more. Hexen was perfect!
You've a storyline that you follow and time to time it makes you remember where you go and what's your objective ("you've just escaped from Phobos... you're now heading to UAC lunar station to destroy the hell's gate" and so on).

I have to say that Hexen really was the shit (the first one... The second well...
I never really liked sequel who comes from 2D in 3D. That's a GOOD game but it's not hexen anymore to me).

4) Tactics multiplayer

SWAT 4 is really nice as Duke Nukem 3D is for that. You have to do intense actions with your friends, talking/writing down messages to speak and to think how to kill faster without getting in each others way.
All of this laughing of stupid IA and how the blood goes here and there.

5) Please.. Don't mix all kind of games!

Shenmue is a kind of exception to me but... Don't mix too much stuff together.
Medal of Honor, Call of duty, the end of Kid Icarus, the new X megamans...

For instance, all the new war games aren't even war games to me!
You just have to run around the map kill someone and running again...
I prefer BY FAR (!!) Red orchestra where you just move slowly and HAVE TO PLAY IN TEAM WITHOUT RUNNING EVERYWHERE. D:<

Action war games are just fantasies for kids.

EDIT: I just saw you can heal by yourself by staying without getting hitted on modern warfare... WTF?
EDIT 2: Oh. And I hate achievements. it's really stupid to me. It's like "now what you have to do is..." you can do all of this by yourself. We never had this before and the games were even HARDER so stop making it seems like a hard game with so easy objectives! It's like for IWBTG (I wanna be the guy): "Good, now that you double jumped 1000 times you can try to run 100 miles and finishing the game without dying more than 10 times ! Perfect now that you made this, you can try to find the 3th path by shooting the spike on the left of your fall!" Damn!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 9, 2010)

Lindu said:


> 2) Difficulty!
> 
> Gradius, I wanna be the guy, I wanna save the kids, Doom on Nightmare difficulty only with shotgun ...



GoldenEye (00 Agent or even 007 Agent) and Perfect Dark (Perfect Agent or Dark Agent) with Slappers only!


----------



## Lindu (Jan 9, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> GoldenEye (00 Agent or even 007 Agent) and Perfect Dark (Perfect Agent or Dark Agent) with Slappers only!



I never liked the look of the N64 games and the ... manner you seem to move. I really don't feel like in a game nor  anything else.
I really hate the N64 D:

I'm planning to go for the silver surfer and if I've difficulties, my neighboor already finished it, so he'll give me advices mwahaha.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 9, 2010)

Lindu said:


> I never liked the look of the N64 games and the ... manner you seem to move. I really don't feel like in a game nor  anything else.
> I really hate the N64 D:
> 
> I'm planning to go for the silver surfer and if I've difficulties, my neighboor already finished it, so he'll give me advices mwahaha.



Awww, you missed out on some great games then (the above two being excellent suggestions).


----------



## TaciturnTiger (Jan 9, 2010)

I had voted for good action and playtime, yet I second at having a good storyline.

EDIT: Also, I agree with Sernion, who posted after me -- a good soundtrack sometimes can make all the difference, me being a bit of an audiophile when it comes to games.


----------



## Sernion (Jan 9, 2010)

Picked for Good Storyline, but a good soundtrack makes the game really enjoyable for me.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 9, 2010)

The story and world, as I don't care much for the genre.

Unless it's GTA. I like to just make a mess there :V


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 9, 2010)

All I want from a game is a good storyline, a good sound track, and a good controller layout.


----------



## The Wave (Jan 9, 2010)

A good story is a must have for me. It must have good gameplay too, though....


----------



## Myoti (Jan 9, 2010)

I used to play the heck out of RPGs in High School. In retrospect, I realize now that I can't go back and play hardly any of them again due to incredibly boring/irritating combat systems, and the supposed "story" I was playing for is more often than not pretty lackluster.

So, today, I pretty much shoot for anything that plays well, regardless of plot and whatnot (though admittedly I have gotten a bit back into a few RPGs as of late).


----------



## uryu788 (Jan 9, 2010)

if i get to kill things, the game's not easy, and it lasts pretty long, id probably play it


----------



## Tycho (Jan 9, 2010)

WRONG SECTION.


----------



## Conker (Jan 9, 2010)

That depends entirely on the game. For a shooter the story isn't as important as the controls and multiplayer, but for an RPG, I'll want a good story and fun characters.

But games aren't cheap. So I always take a look at the estimated length of the game to. I won't buy short games.

I'll make a few exceptions to these rules if the game appeals to certain fanboys in me. Aliens vs Predator 3 comes out soon, and I don't really give a shit about any standards I have, I'm buying that game on release! 

This also applies to Metroid games :3

And Halo (with the exception of the RTS Halo game)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 9, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> 1) Being fun
> 2) Last longer than 10 minutes
> 3)



This.

Fun should be *the* most important factor when playing games.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 9, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> This.
> 
> Fun should be *the* most important factor when playing games.


But that's redundant and doesn't actually answer anything.

If a game doesn't do a good job on the thing you most look for, odds are you _won't be having much fun with it_. Agree or disagree?


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

I like RPGs they have days of playtime and good storys


----------



## wulfe_luer (Jan 11, 2010)

Well,  a good storyline is a plus, but sometimes my baser impulses take over and I have to pummel something into the ground.  I'm not a fan of cakewalk level games, but games that feel like electronic versions of Parris Island in difficulty turn me off very quickly.

A major second is always the music.  If I can't keep the volume up, I usually end up getting rid of the game very quickly.


----------



## Bando (Jan 11, 2010)

Varies game to game for me. Good controls are a must have! I love fps so action is integral in most of my games. A good story is always a plus... And since 'm a ps3 person, I want all my games to be pwetty X)


----------



## Slade (Jan 11, 2010)

ALL of these options, dammit.


----------



## R.Runner (Jan 12, 2010)

Pixels that can shoot at each other.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 12, 2010)

What I look for in a game, any game that has balance and complexity the more of each the more I will eventually like playing it, I love games where I can through very hard work and my own personal skill surpass the vast majority of the playerbase.

The better I am at a game the more fun it is, I primarily play only competitive/pvp games and the more I crush the competition the more fun that game becomes. I still play many older games for that reason such as Guilty Gear and many Half-Life 1 mods. As I am sure many can attest to the most enjoyable and euphoric thing any competitive gamer can obtain is the nerd-rage of another player when beaten (specially when they think they are really good and have yet to play someone of your skill level).


----------



## Attaman (Jan 12, 2010)

I put storyline first, but playtime is also a hugely important thing for me.  Order is roughly Storyline / Playtime being interchangeable, challenging stages next as a game isn't much fun if I can play it in my sleep, then comes pictures / graphics (I can go from playing Dead Rising to playing Blood Omen, or Super Smash Brawl to Vectorman), and lastly fanservice.

Seriously, if you buy a game for fanservice alone you are a fool.  I can maybe sorta kinda see why you'd put fanservice as a plus in the game, but unless you're playing a H-Game then why are you looking for fap material in your game?


----------



## miraaj (Jan 13, 2010)

A big part of what I look for in games is customization, or creation of my own characters. Basically, the Elder Scrolls series or Mass Effect/Dragon Age type games.


----------



## Dabfox (Jan 13, 2010)

A major factor for me is that it is fun as hell, and the replayablity.
Story is important, but to go through a fantastic story, you need to play a game that is as interesting and exciting as the story.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 13, 2010)

I really look for a total package, if you will. Not focusing on one aspect, but the whole game and few companies seem to really nail that.

But I do have preferences. All over, I want a good storyline and good characters/characterizations. However, I also want a good control scheme. A game with a great plot is missing something if the the gameplay sucks, and vice-versa.

I also appreciate a decent soundtrack and well-done graphics, though the latter doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## Baree (Jan 13, 2010)

Depending on the genre really. A good storyline is one of the most important things, though I can overlook a bad one if the gameplay is good enough. Still, storyline it is.


----------



## Vintage (Jan 13, 2010)

i have high standards for anything a game explicitly depends on for entertainment. for the most part, i can share an illusion with the developer about what it is they're trying to be good at with their game, but when they get it wrong, it really turns me off.

for platforming, i want precise controls and a finely-tuned learning curve. for racing games, i'd like vehicle/track variety and AIs that don't cheat when you pass them. for RPGs, that story'd better be really fucking good.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jan 13, 2010)

Stories with a twist are the best. Such as Fallout 3, MW1, Brotherhood in arms: Road to Hill 30. Good games like that.


----------



## Paskiewicz (Jan 13, 2010)

I voted _Games with good action and playtime_.


----------



## Ik1994 (Jan 14, 2010)

Like games that I'll at least be able to beat once not including extras and games that don't get too repetitive


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 14, 2010)

Not tl;dr

Can get started playing fast

Not bogged down with too much dialogue

Fitting if not spectacular graphics

Can challenge me at least a little

Humor/weirdness is a plus

Classic/retro/outdated a plus

Nice music definitely a plus


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 14, 2010)

Games I like...
There aren't very much, because the only games I play contain:
1. Good or kinda good storyline
2. Tons of action and explosions
3. Great 3D graphics(YES TO FALLOUT3 AND CODMW2 AND ALSO BORDERLENS).
4. Great gameplay.
5. Great HUD.

I didn't choose games with fanservices although it was a very attracting option.
Fanservice nowdays isn't all that good, becuase it's either furry or fangirls.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 14, 2010)

Game play. I don't care about the story. You know you're going to win.


----------



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Games I like...
> There aren't very much, because the only games I play contain:
> 1. Good or kinda good storyline
> 2. Tons of action and explosions
> ...



So what if theres furry then?


----------

